
Google is reportedly trying to buy Fitbit - anuragsoni
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/28/20936415/google-fitbit-acquisition-alphabet
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21378471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21378471)

